# Find out what Bama fans say about Ute fans!



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That is a pretty lame forum. Maybe I need to really stir the pot. It's toooooo dry :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

From the little I read, some pretty classy folks. I have no disrespect for Alabama and I think they are one of the front runners for next year national championship, but I think Utah can hang with them this year. We will see soon enough.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I can respect them wanting to keep things classy. Seems most of them did. What I have to laugh at though, is how the ones who decided to bash a bit brought up the same old worn out pokes about Mormons and polygamy. And they wonder why they get called ignorant ********. Props to those who actually knew a FACT or two about our state, people and team. The one guy commented how nobody on the Utah team is anywhere near as fast as florida; they'll see come game time when Bryce McCain and others let loose. Asiata is a Mack truck to tackle too, so they'll have their hands full there. 

I look forward to the game. Should be a good one!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Alabama web forum........I guess that answers the age old question of what do red necks do when they aren't dating relatives.

Okay, I know it was a cheap shot. I really don't think this game is going to go well for the Utes.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Glad to see that other people see Ute fans for what they really are. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Asiata is a Mack truck to tackle too, so they'll have their hands full there.


As long as he doesn't try to go up the middle, he might wind up a couple yards on the plus side of things. :lol:


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

> Glad to see that other people see Ute fans for what they really are.


And what is that?????


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

For the most part they are rude and very obnoxious. Ute fans are some of the most bitter fans I have ever met.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> For the most part they are rude and very obnoxious. Ute fans are some of the most bitter fans I have ever met.


I know there are some good ones out there.... I party with some of them. There are some however that need a Sakoda foot to the crotch though, no doubt. I think that goes with just about any team in any sport. I think if you're used to being at least decent, it leaves a bitter taste in your mouth to have a crappy year and have people point it out... but it makes it so much sweeter when the winning ways return. 8) Thats why its not a big deal when people point out that UW is terrible... yes, yes they are. But the Pac 10 already beat BYU in a bowl game to redeem early season losses, they're doing better than the MWC in bowl games in the post season and to top it all off, USC will win tomorrow, and Bama will win on Friday making it hard to wipe the grin off my face.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> .....and Bama will win on Friday making it hard to wipe the grin off my face.


Wipe away, my friend, and while you're at it, there's some wiping to do further down!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > .....and Bama will win on Friday making it hard to wipe the grin off my face.
> ...


Ya & make sure you get all that ball sweat from around the Bama fans mouths :lol: . Man Alabama sucked...eeerrrrrrr........ I mean The Utes got lucky!!! :mrgreen: Just kiddin ya riley. It was a awesome game & the PERFECT outcome. I do think this is the exact reason why the BCS blows. They deserve a shot for the championship!!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys should see what those weenies over there are saying now! They were being all "let's be good sports, cuz we're better than them" before the game, and now they're being total panty-waistes about it. Give me a break.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm surprised that they can speak in complete sentences or go a post without mentioning their dirt farm, anything after that is just a plus.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just went to their site to read the responses to "the" game. The one said his grandmother could beat the UTES. :lol: Maybe they better go recruit the grandmother . :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a good thread, but this is a GREAT thread :wink: 
http://www.tidefans.com/forums/football ... girls.html

BTW, congrats UTES!


----------

